# Blower motor



## doing-it-the-hard-way (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello all. I am having trouble finding a fasco blower motor. It is model 70624033 and type u62b1, 1/10 hp, 3200 rpm. It is in a Burnham Gas boiler model d-205 bp-wni.  I called grainger and they didn't have one, nor did they have a crossreference model they could sell me. I looked at fasco's site and no luck their either. does anybody know of a place to get one of these motors. Thanks B


----------



## kok328 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's the inducer motor your looking for and will only be available via HVAC suppliers.  They won't do business with you unless you have a contractors license.  You might see if you can find and order one online.
Good Luck.


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 6, 2009)

You might try your local United Refrigeration store. They like to deal with contractors but, just maybe you can find a sales person with some compassion.
Glenn


----------



## kok328 (Jan 6, 2009)

How about this:

Motors > HVAC Motors > 3.3 Inch Diameter Motors > Motor,1/30 HP,3.3 In : Grainger Industrial Supply

It may be not enough HP but, it will get you by until you find one closer to spec.


----------



## doing-it-the-hard-way (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I think i am going to have to pull the motor and get measurements of the shaft and try to find a motor that will work. It hasn't given up yet but the bearings are on there way out. I hate to have to pull it apart only to get the specs on the shaft only to put it back together to go find the bugger.  Talk about doing it the hard way! B


----------

